# Nato vs Zulu



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

People opinions. I've only ever had natos but fancy a zulu.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nato on the smaller more trad/mil style stuff , the somewhat heavier zulu on more toolish/boutiquey dive watch stuff.

and no stripes , no stripes and again no bloody 'orrible stripes ! unless its regimental and you are being shot at !!!!!!!!!!

no stripes OK!


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wouldn't consider stripes on a zulu but a nato is different.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Very happy to wear to wear my old Corps's stripped NATO strap at any time to be honest..... ... I've had Zulus but find them a bit bulky for me and a little unnecessarily sturdy, you could moor up your boat in a hurricane with one of those..... :biggrin:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't own the watch anymore but the starp is soft material and I am not a massive Nato/Zulu but this Zulu is nice and comfy


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I really like watches on both Zulu and NATO watch straps. They always look great in pictures and on other peoples wrists. But I just don't seem to be able to wear them myself I hate how the buckle does not sit centred on the wrist..... and all those loops and tucked over bits just annoy me. I have watches on these straps but never wear them... I take the strap off and put on another before I do.

Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## Wookie_66 (Sep 30, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> I really like watches on both Zulu and NATO watch straps. They always look great in pictures and on other peoples wrists. But I just don't seem to be able to wear them myself I hate how the buckle does not sit centred on the wrist..... and all those loops and tucked over bits just annoy me. I have watches on these straps but never wear them... I take the strap off and put on another before I do.
> 
> Am I the only one who feels this way?


 Yes


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Wookie_66 said:


> Yes


 No.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

Zulus are thicker, mostly I go for the NATOs


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

ditchdiger said:


> Zulus are thicker, mostly I go for the NATOs


 I think you'll find that's racist :swoon:


----------



## phk (May 28, 2008)

I'm partial to one piece mil-spec straps.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

They are the simplest of straps


----------

